# Old Apple Tree Variety?



## cgraham (Dec 26, 2016)

From the northwest corner of NC
This apple tree has been on the property for as long as anyone can remember, but no one knows where it came from or what kind it is.
And I don't know why all my pictures show up on here sideways. Anyone know how I can fix that? Haven't been able to figure it out.


----------



## Caz (Jun 29, 2002)

Arkansas Black?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

It's a harder task than you would think because there are literally thousands of older varieties that aren't grown anymore.
Try this link and see if any are a close match.

http://www.applesearch.org/unknown.html


----------

